

Ask HN: Digixcard - Your mobile business card - mbutson

http://www.digixcard.com<p>Would you use this product?<p>We created this during the weekend at Startup weekend. It was a great experience and we would love to hear what you think of it.<p>PROBLEM: Often times people go to an event/conference and are left without the right contacts and perhaps an irrelevant stack of business cards that you personally have to input.<p>SOLUTION: Digixcard allows you create a digital business card via your Facebook and Twitter accounts. You then pick the nearby event. Once the even is chosen you are able to view all the Digixcard users at the event. See what they are interested in, what their profession is, and their general information in order to break the ice and meet the ones who matter to you.<p>Once you meet that person, you can share your information and it is automatically uploaded to your Facebook account.<p>Would you use this product?<p>Thanks
======
akavlie
I would definitely use it provided that enough other people used it to make it
useful :-). I was actually tracking the list of signups for Startup Weekend
Phx before the event, looking for familiar names, and wondering about people's
backgrounds. A concise profile list would definitely meet a need there.

------
newyorker
Clickability: <http://www.digixcard.com>

~~~
mbutson
Haha thanks for that!

------
newyorker
Sure! Sounds awesome. Does it work with most smartphones?

~~~
kodeshpa
We built it for android during weekend , but will release iphone version soon

